# Zahlung an Web/Wab-Billing aus der Schweiz von Monatlich € 5,00 über mein Mobilfunk.



## dorfkirche (29 Juni 2011)

Hallöchen, seit zwei Monaten muß ich € 5,00 für Leistungen von ZONG S:A. über meine Mobilfunkrechnung zahlen und ich weis nicht, wie ich dazu gekommen bin.
Wie komme ich da wieder raus ???
Wolfgang


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2011)

Worum gehts denn da konkret?


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2011)

dorfkirche schrieb:


> ZONG


Schau mal hier: http://www.zong.com/mobile-payments/find-us, womöglich kennst du oder einer deiner Liebsten eines der Projekte (ich sage nur Habbotaler!), die über Zong gebucht werden. Näheres kannst du aber auch per Kontaktformular > HIER < erfahren oder hier:



> Zong
> Flinger Strasse 36
> 40213 Düsseldorf
> 
> ...


Unter Benennung der Mobilfunknummer wird sich der Dienst sicher kündigen lassen. Zong ist ein weltweit agierender Anbieter aus den USA fürs Handypayment. Der deutsche Sitz in Düsseldurf dürfte dabei nur eine Außenstelle der schweizerischen Zong SA aus Genf sein: http://www.webofant.ch/hrdetail.asp?fid=CH17030341034


----------

